
Cubic Map Algebra Functions for Spatio-Temporal Analysis [pdf] - espeed
http://caee.utexas.edu/prof/maidment/giswr2009/Li/Paper1.pdf
======
magicbuzz
Jeez. Written in IDL. An interesting paper but makes you wonder why they use
such ancient tools.

------
asimpletune
Can anyone help explain this?

~~~
CuriousSkeptic
If you're in domain of, say, weather forecasting. You need a model correlating
a number of variables both spatially and temporary. Spatial data is kind of
hard to work with, and apparently common approaches hasn't incorporated time
very well, focusing mostly on problems related to problems of space, so they
improved it.

Example of a problem, you have a set of sensors at various geographical
locations. At some points between sensors you need to forecast a measure, say
temperature. Even just interpolating a current value can be challenging,
forecasting in time doesn't make it easier.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
(2005)

